# Do I need a crossover? New woofers, poor output.



## darkfenix101 (Mar 22, 2009)

I recently picked up a pair of Dayton woofers to replace the rotted ones in my unpowered PA boxes. They sound GREAT, except for the fact they don't get very loud! The amp I have just about matches up with the woofers (supplied with 300 watts, rated at 275 @ 8 ohms all around). When turned all the way up, there is no clipping so I'm assuming they can take alot more. When I looked inside and there are no passive crossovers. The woofers are rated 25-2000 hz; would I get any benefit from picking up a set of passive 2-way crossovers spec'ed at 1,500 or 2,000 hz?

Thanks!
Dan

PS: I don't know what the horns are rated at, I'll try to get model numbers off them but as of now I have no idea.

Dayton Woofers: Parts-Express.comayton ST305-8 12" Series II Woofer | woofer st305-8 12" woofer midbass dayton series II series 2 dayton audio dayton loudspeaker

QSC GX3 amp: QSC - GX Series Amplifiers


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

so the 12" drivers are running without a filter? So the horn does not have a filter as well?


----------



## darkfenix101 (Mar 22, 2009)

Correct! They are both receiving a full signal


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

What speakers are these? I can only assume that the manufacturer is going off the natural top end rolloff of the 12" driver i guess. Do the drivers that you swapped out match in sensitivity and impedance? So the only problem is that they are just not a as loud?


----------



## darkfenix101 (Mar 22, 2009)

I have no idea what they were, they were hand me downs so I'm just reusing the box and horns for now until the horns need to be changed. I'll see how loud they get with my sound level meter and post that up. My Pioneer TS-D720C get to about 120 db driven with about 65 watts at 4 ohms and these speakers don't get anywhere NEAR that when given 300 watts at 8 ohms. 

Aren't 8 ohm speakers louder than 4 ohm speakers if they are rated at the same wattage since they are more efficient??

Thanks


----------



## jasondplacetobe (Jun 15, 2009)

4ohm speakers are llouder because they recieve more power from the amp


----------

